# Tractor ID FMC/Bolen



## D_Zubie (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to this site, my father wheeled and dealed for this tractor now it's time to get it going, both engines turn and the Wisconsin turns over with the gen/starter, points have spark but it does spit gas out if you pour some into the carb, it does need a carb for the tecumseh/hydraulic engine, any info would help, I've looked at a few sites and have not had much luck on info.

Zubie


----------



## SnowmanPA (May 12, 2007)

Zubie, 

I see that there have been 45 views and no replies to your post. I think I can speak for myself as well as the others...we are speechless! That machine is apparently some type of old tubeframe that has been metamorphasized into some kind of twin-engine, hydraulic frankenstein Bolens. 

I think we would all like to learn more about this unique machine.

Any more details?


----------



## D_Zubie (Jun 4, 2012)

*Bolens Tractor ID*

The tractor is a 1963 Bolens 800, has a Wisconsin S7 for main power and a Tecumseh 3.5 to power the hydraulics, there was a lot work put into the hydraulic system, almost like it was mass produced parts, all brackets seem like they were machine welded and clamp plates are formed to fit tight against and around frame rails.
Have not had time to work on it yet but my dad says the guy has more attachments for it, mainly a rototiller attachment, have not pursued that yet but will when I get the time.
Both engines turn freely, main engine turns with the starter/generator, wires will need to be replaced, again, when I get time.

Thanks for the interest, and by the way where is the best place to order a carb assembly for the tecumseh?

DZ


----------

